# obtaining work as a foreigner



## chickenruby (Mar 5, 2012)

I arrived in South Africa with my 2 children and husband in January 2011, he is on an inter company transfer. I accepted the information i was given by his employers that my work visa would be addressed upon our arrival, but that and everything else in regards to life here, has left us alone.

Even the offer of relocation as per my husbands contract has been neglected and we have had to fight to get anything done.

We had to find our own accomodation, put utilities on, sort out bank accounts, buying a car, obtaining SIM cards. This is not easy for a South African, let alone a family from the UK with no knowledge of how things are done round here. For example can you name me a car insurance company here, when you're from somewhere else. We knew no one, we had no access to a bank to get a loan to buy a car, no cell phones to call agents and no idea how to call an agent as we had no access to the internet either. 

But a year on, we are in, we have a house, we've renewed all the policies for the rent, car licence etc.

But what now?

My CV looks a bit sparce, the best way for me to obtain a work visa is to study, but what and where. I have 6 months left to complete on a BSc in Psychology and have spent numerous hrs at UNISA to be told I have to repeat at least 50% so it fits in with the degree here, but I got no further. I am fed up of banging my head against a brick wall trying to illicit a response from anyone. There are only so many times I am prepared to humiliate myself standing in queues for hours to be ignored or told to go away.

I am a lecturer and worked in Child Protection with The FA, I have a variety of skills and qualifications coupled with years of experience in delivering life kills, communication, training people, special needs and autism. i have cold called, I have offered my services free of charge and so far I've been welcomed by a Christmas Shoe box organisation and a home for abused children where I deliver a craft combined English lesson once a week.

I need more, I have more to give. My children are 17 and 13 and in school everyday. I need to get out more, network, find something to develop my CV ready for our move back to the UK in a few years time. But what and where?

I'd be really grateful if anyone has any contacts over here to help me out a bit. I don't need you to hold my hand, just to open the door for me.

My blog over @chickenruby on twitter details our life here to date and offers advice on how to get things done round here. i'd love you to read it and pass it on to others who may be in a similar situation. I've had invaluable support from social networking sites and I'd like to offer a bit of help back in exchange for new/more information to keep me going.


----------



## WhenweB (Jan 23, 2012)

chickenruby said:


> I arrived in South Africa with my 2 children and husband in January 2011, he is on an inter company transfer. I accepted the information i was given by his employers that my work visa would be addressed upon our arrival, but that and everything else in regards to life here, has left us alone.
> 
> Even the offer of relocation as per my husbands contract has been neglected and we have had to fight to get anything done.
> 
> ...


Hi - that's a shame that you had such a battle when you got to SA. Quite frightening really and I can just imagine what an uphill battle it has been. I have no contacts unfortunately as none of my friends in Cape Town are in that business. I was wondering though if you are able to work as a self-employed person doing either daycare / childminding in your home focusing specifically on children with special needs perhaps as I am sure that there are parents there that have trouble getting their children into nurseries which may or may not be as clued up on special needs etc as they are in the UK. I have been looking into the option of doing childminding / daycare when I get to SA at the end of the year (hoping we are organised by then with husband's permanent resident visa and school for my daughter) and it does seem as though it could be a viable option. What about perhaps getting contracts with schools to do talks on special needs or do supply work as a special needs / psychologist guidance advisor with their children or offering a support group for parents with autistic / aspergers / ADHD children who need help on how to manage their behaviour. Just a few ideas which I am sure you have already considered though. Hope things work out - it is a shame to have got so far in your degree and not be able to finish it or put what you have learned to use. Very frustrating I am sure. Good luck and don't give up - I would go back to Unisa and get them to sort you out and don't take no for an answer or let them send you off without helping you properly. :boxing: I have learned one thing in life - you do have to fight hard as its a case of "he who shouts loudest gets the response" unfortunately - as its not the "British way" at all.


----------



## Aussiegirl2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Why would you want to leave the beautiful UK for South Africa? =P I just moved from South africa to Australia, seeing as South Africa has become such a dangerous place to live in.


----------



## WhenweB (Jan 23, 2012)

Charlize said:


> Why would you want to leave the beautiful UK for South Africa? =P I just moved from South africa to Australia, seeing as South Africa has become such a dangerous place to live in.


Weather mostly but also the high cost of living, deterioration in education in Government schools, no good local high school and very expensive private schools. Weighing up the pros and cons of both countries (as still in UK at moment) whilst waiting for my SA passport and processing my husband's pernanent resident permit. Hope all is well in Australia. Lots of people I know have gone there and love it. Good luck.


----------

